# BMW Group posts new September Global sales record



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Because people are coming out of a lease and need another.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

AntDX316 said:


> Because people are coming out of a lease and need another.


That would have very little to do with WORLDWIDE sales, and why BMW would be having the best year they have ever had with worldwide sales.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Americans are waiting for the new 5 series.


----------

